# Other movies?



## Legolam (Apr 20, 2002)

Here's a question:

What other fantasy books (not JRR's) should or should not be made into movies/serials?


----------



## EverEve (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm not sure how good it would do, but THE BLUE SWORD by Robin Mckinley might make a really good movie.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 20, 2002)

They should definately make films out of Stephen King's Dark Tower books. They are really good and would make excellent films.


----------



## Elwing (Apr 21, 2002)

I heard they were msking Pullman's dark materials trilogy into a movie but if not they would still make a good movie.


----------



## Courtney (Apr 21, 2002)

Have any of you seen the Time Machine? i haven't yet, but i always wanted them to make it into a movie. I would like to see a movie of the War of the Worlds too... I really like H.G. Wells.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 21, 2002)

I think they've already done War of the Worlds. It's prolly an old 40's-50's movie though.

I would love to see either Blue Sword or Hero and the Crown as movies, but RM has firmly said no.

I can't wait for Dinotopia and The Chronicles of Narnia to come out! Dinotopia is on ABC on May 4th as a hallmark movie, and C of N is coming out sometime in 2004, I believe.

I've always wanted to see the Dark is Rising Sequence as movies. The Tripod Series and Foundation too. The only problem is that they'd prolly mess them up, sigh.....


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 21, 2002)

I've always thought that the Stainless Steel Rat could be the next James Bond type movie series.

RD


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 7, 2002)

*Yay!!!!*

I really hope thay are making a Philip Pullman movie, I love those books!!!!! The film wouldn't be as good as LOTR book it would be excellant!!!!!!!


----------



## Legolam (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone remember the TV series that they made of Narnia? Those were brilliant! I remember taping them all and watching them as a kid when I was into all this stuff for the first time. Unfortunately, they didn't make all seven books into series, just a few (can't remember which ones now). Are they making a new version?


----------



## Kit Baggins (May 19, 2002)

I had 'The Silver Chair', 'The lion, the witch and the wardrobe' and 'Prince Caspian' on video  ! I don't know if they're making a new version though.

On the original topic; THE MYST TRILOGY!!!!!!!!! 

~Kit 
EDIT: Oh wait, they're already making MYST into a TV miniseries


----------



## Talierin (May 19, 2002)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When's it coming out, Kit?

Yep, they are redoing CoN. I think they're going to make movies out of ALL the books this time. I love the old ones though.


----------



## CyberGhostface (May 19, 2002)

Dark Tower


----------



## Kit Baggins (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When's it coming out, Kit?
> *



I don't know. Someone posted a link about it over on MYSTcommunity, but I can't remember when it's coming out. All I know is it's on Sci-Fi.

~Kit


----------



## Talierin (May 20, 2002)

I hunted around, and it's supposed to be done in 2003. Too bad it's on Sci Fi, that means I'll have to get me grandmum to tape it for me, heh... *mutters*

I'm hyped already, heehee...


----------



## Halasían (Jun 9, 2018)

I hear that a TV mini series of both *Wheel of Time* & *Black Company* is in pre-production. Like the TV series based on the Appendices of Lord of the Rings, whether it should or shouldn't have been done will remain to be seen, but I would like to remain ever hopeful.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2018)

Wheel of Time would have to be a _maxi_ series, wouldn't it? 

Given its longevity and popularity, I'm a bit surprised Witch World was never made.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 11, 2018)

SciFi but the Foundation series would be awesome as a movie/tv series. It looks like Apple is making it for their own streaming service so we'll see how good it is.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 11, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wheel of Time would have to be a _maxi_ series, wouldn't it?



More like 'eternal series'.


----------



## Barliman (Aug 12, 2018)

I'd like to see Fred Saberhagan's Book of Swords series.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 12, 2018)

I liked the earlier Midkemia books. As Halasian said, whether books get adapted well is another question. I'd like to see them made into _good _ movies.


----------



## Barliman (Aug 14, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd like to see them made into _good _ movies.


Well, using that criteria, I'd like to see movies of _The Lord of The Rings_ and _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Blueduindain (Aug 14, 2018)

The _Silverwing_ Trilogy by Kenneth Oppel; even though the first book was adapted into a cartoon;it was a very loose adaptation that really didn't give any of the books justice! Also,the Second, and third books weren't Adapted at all. Nor was the Prequel.



Mormegil said:


> They should definately make films out of Stephen King's Dark Tower books. They are really good and would make excellent films.


Funny in hindsight they *Did*, and it flopped!


----------



## Halasían (Mar 23, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wheel of Time would have to be a _maxi_ series, wouldn't it?
> 
> Given its longevity and popularity, I'm a bit surprised Witch World was never made.


And


Erestor Arcamen said:


> SciFi but the Foundation series would be awesome as a movie/tv series. It looks like Apple is making it for their own streaming service so we'll see how good it is.


Somebody must have been reading... both Wheel of Time and Foundation made their way to TV screens. Unfortunately, the Black Company Didn't quite get off the ground. Eliza Dukshu and David Goyer are still interested in doing it, but it got put on a back burner.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2022)

I started the Foundation series on Apple TV but didn't particularly like it and never finished season 1. It just wasn't very good in my opinion.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I started the Foundation series on Apple TV but didn't particularly like it and never finished season 1. It just wasn't very good in my opinion.


Yeah I sort of felt the same. Elora thought it was good enough to keep watching though so we did see it through. It got better in later episodes in my opinion. The time-factor was compressed a lot.

It was the same with Wheel of Time. I could take it or leave it, but Elora was determined to watch it through (she does that). I missed a couple episodes, but may binge it through at some future point.

About the Black Company, I read that there were some issues with licensing as Glen Cook wanted more than the producers were willing to pay.


----------

